# Score difference between PTE practice tests and acutal exam



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I am appearing for PTE-Academic next week. I bought the Gold kit for practice tests and I didn't score upto my expectations in scored test A. My scores were as follows.

Listening - 77
Reading - 69
Speaking -58
Writing - 82

I have reworked on the speaking part and I plan to appear for scored test B shortly.

The general feedback on the forum is that the scored tests are relatively tougher than the actual exam and noise is a factor while appearing for exams at home. I just wanted to know the experience of seniors who appeared for both the practice tests and the actual exam. Did the scores show an improvement in the actual exam and if so by how much?


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

I've seen that writing and listening are generally under rated while the speaking and reading scores are over rated .But just dont believe in numbers since most imp is how you perform on that day.
For you my friend I'll suggest that you put in more effort , make sure you are fluent in speaking and use some good words in writing.
Reading will go more or less like how you perform while listening requires practice.


----------



## Nata7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Make sure you check if your pens work. They usually give you two but I'd suggest ask for an extra one. I had an issue with my pens during the exam last week, checked them it was all good but then when I needed to use one for notes taking, they weren't working.... Freaked out big time, the exam coordinator was not in the room, so I had to leave my seat and ask for a pen from a fellow student... 

Other than that, I found the actual exam a bit easier.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nata7 said:


> Make sure you check if your pens work. They usually give you two but I'd suggest ask for an extra one. I had an issue with my pens during the exam last week, checked them it was all good but then when I needed to use one for notes taking, they weren't working.... Freaked out big time, the exam coordinator was not in the room, so I had to leave my seat and ask for a pen from a fellow student...
> 
> Other than that, I found the actual exam a bit easier.


Thanks for the tip. Will keep it in mind.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> I've seen that writing and listening are generally under rated while the speaking and reading scores are over rated .But just dont believe in numbers since most imp is how you perform on that day.
> For you my friend I'll suggest that you put in more effort , make sure you are fluent in speaking and use some good words in writing.
> Reading will go more or less like how you perform while listening requires practice.


Thanks for the response. 
I did fairly well in the materials in official pearson guide but I found reading to be a tad difficult in the practice test. 
However, I am going to appear for the 2nd practice test soon. I hope to perform better in it.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?


gd2015 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> I did fairly well in the materials in official pearson guide but I found reading to be a tad difficult in the practice test.
> However, I am going to appear for the 2nd practice test soon. I hope to perform better in it.


----------

